# Bama/LSU Game thread



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

I HATE Death Valley at night!!!!
Hope the Tide has their mind right but expect a fight all the way to the end.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

Roll tide!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't have a dog in the fight so I'm just hoping for a good game!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2014)

My second favorite team.....whoever is playing LSUx


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Man, we look tight. Need to settle down.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

give it to #27


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Blake Sims just doesn't have it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh, that coulda woulda shoulda....


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

overthrew a receiver that had separation


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

tigers driving


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 8, 2014)

7-0 LSU, amazing catch by Duepree for LSU


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

let's see if we can knock both Alabama teams out of contention tonight!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

can't do nothing but nod to a great catch.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

sacked for a loss!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bama is getting out played. Simms was sacked


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

tipped...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Man, we are a mess right now.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

3 straight 3 and outs for bammer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Blake sims sucks.  Cornerbacks suck.


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

Bama in a funk right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, we are a mess right now.



You only behind by seven, with lots of time left.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Blake sims sucks.  Cornerbacks suck.



agreed, whoever was talking about that qbr rating needs to go figure.

is Simms small?? he looks short...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Sims is just an idiot.  Short, tall, fat or slim... He is a stupid idiot


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Why aren't we running the dang football.  This game requires pounding the rock.  Always has always will against lsu.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Blake's just got a bad case of the yips. He's been great at home, not so much on the road. We need a run game to tke the load off his bad passing right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Lame don't like to run.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Coop!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

stupid stupid stupid...... 2 fade routes in a row?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 8, 2014)

What is Kiffin doing?  He NEEDS to pound the rock with Yeldon, otherwise Bama will not do well


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Bamer has worse fg kicking that State! LOL


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What is Kiffin doing?  He NEEDS to pound the rock with Yeldon, otherwise Bama will not do well



I don't want bammer or kiffin to do well


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Bamer has worse fg kicking that State! LOL



1 of his last 6 now. Really beginning to wonder about him.


----------



## tcward (Nov 8, 2014)

You would think Saban could recruit a kicker....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Griffith... You sir, SUCK!!


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 8, 2014)

well that helps


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 8, 2014)

7-7, B. Sims to Cooper TD


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

looks like 2 teams that match up very good.....


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

Cooper is unbelievable.  What a player


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

not sure BAMA can pound the ball


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

nickel back said:


> not sure BAMA can pound the ball



Can't.   Softest OL we've had in a while.  Most are pansies


----------



## nickel back (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow, what I have heard about Sims seams to be true


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, it wasn't as bad as it could have been. VERY happy to get a FG finally and the lead. 
Typical game against LSU. No idea how the 2nd half will go.


----------



## srb (Nov 8, 2014)

Al 10
Lou 7 
Not a lot of points ,Au needs to watch......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it wasn't as bad as it could have been. VERY happy to get a FG finally and the lead.
> Typical game against LSU. No idea how the 2nd half will go.



Typical game!! RTR! Stick it to Les in the 2nd!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Sloppy play for Bama on offense


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Sloppy play for Bama on offense



dropped/overthrown/underthrown passes lead to conservative playcalling. Defense loads the box and shuts down the run game. It's simple to understand, but so hard to straighten things out unless Sims gets his touch back on the long passing.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You only behind by seven, with lots of time left.



And whose ahead at the half. That seems to have put a sock  in the trolls mouth.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> dropped/overthrown/underthrown passes lead to conservative playcalling. Defense loads the box and shuts down the run game. It's simple to understand, but so hard to straighten things out unless Sims gets his touch back on the long passing.



Just seems like too much confusion. Why isn't Christian Jones a factor at receiver this year. With all the attention on Coop he and White along with the TE Howard should be having a field day


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Need a d stop here.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

This is a good game to me.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

they ain't ahead right now. Bama stuggles with mobile quarterbacks. it's obvious.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they ain't ahead right now. Bama stuggles with mobile quarterbacks. it's obvious.


Thanks. I've been wondering all year how we'd do against mobile QB's. Now i know.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they ain't ahead right now. Bama stuggles with mobile quarterbacks. it's obvious.



This game has nothing to do with a mobile QB.   It has all to do with our sucky QB and pansy OL.


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 8, 2014)

Film study brought to you by ODR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

MadMallard said:


> Film study brought to you by ODR



Ha.  Believing what I've been hearing about the dude.  He's clueless on football.  No doubt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, our D is gonna have to get a turn over or something.  It's on them to win the game as the offense does not give a crap apparently.


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 8, 2014)

O line needs to get head out of rear end.  I haven't agreed with the play calling either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Well, our D is gonna have to get a turn over or something.  It's on them to win the game as the offense does not give a crap apparently.



Lsu has a 35 to 17 minute time advantage. Our D is running out of gas.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Lsu has a 35 to 17 minute time advantage. Our D is running out of gas.



I'm clear!!!  Too bad our offense could care less.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

What is wrong with Blake


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 8, 2014)

Sims is lost


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Jacob Coker to the courtesy phone please. Your assistance is needed on the Tide offense. 
Geez, what a lousy pass by Blake.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Black Sims,,, you SUCK


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Bring in Coker for a series


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Wish lsu would just hurry up and score so this crap will be over.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

I would be surprised if the d is able to hold again


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Blake looks like the Blake from the spring game


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Bring in Coker for a series



I don't see us getting the ball back without a turnover. LSU runs till they get into FG range, game over. Please prove me wrong!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I would be surprised if the d is able to hold again



Highly doubtful.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

D is out of gas


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

well, we get another chance!
Great tackle by Collins!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

We need Coker. !!!!   Now!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2014)

Kiffin needs to pull something out of his rear here


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 8, 2014)

Can't complain about the D but it's time to man up O.RTR


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This game has nothing to do with a mobile QB.   It has all to do with our sucky QB and pansy OL.



Jennings has been able to extend drives with his legs. he has run for several first downs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Kiffin needs to pull something out of his rear here



None of the O players give a crap tonight.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

Memo to Bama:

Throw it to #9


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

from what I have seen thus far tonight, Mississippi State appears to be a much better team.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

weagle said:


> Memo to Bama:
> 
> Throw it to #9



He can't. Got worms in his head tonight.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

3 and out and no time off the clock.  and #9 dropped one.  What the heck.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank god we don't make the playoffs with black sims and this sorry OL.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 8, 2014)

Come on Tiggers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Come on Tiggers.



Well..... look who just crawled out from under a rock.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

great game


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Safety wins game.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

fumble


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2014)

Fumble


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol.  Fumble.  Go figure


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 8, 2014)

Ballgame


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

the pain caused the fumble - just like in the auburn/ole miss game.

payback is hades, haters!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

sprained knee caused the fumble. Hate to lose this way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

I hope we didn't just lose Yeldon for the season.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

gonna have to see if my daddy can get us a deal on tickets to atlanta


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 8, 2014)

Did you really think the refs weren't going to try and help the Bammers?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Ball game.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

should not have called that penalty....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Hope the offense enjoys their pedicures tomorrow.   Bunch of pansies.   Embarrassment to Bama football.


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

That penalty was bogus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

weagle said:


> That penalty was bogus.



Doesn't matter. Their FG kicker is pretty much automatic.

Wish we could find one of those.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Watch Griffith.  Let their kicker school you real quick.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2014)

weagle said:


> That penalty was bogus.



x2

With all the shoving on both sides, that was a pretty weak call.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 8, 2014)

Bama getting that magic call again.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

they should've been able to put 7 on the board. the penalty prolonged the drama, officials also blew lsu saving a touchback earlier in the game


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Bama getting that magic call again.



getting a break that auburn did not today it seems.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

50 seconds with no timeouts. This'll be fun to watch.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

oh my


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

game should be over


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd still be scared if I was LSU.

As long as #9 is on the field


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Blake Simms just answered my criticism. wow what a play


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

drop!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2014)

Man, what a ballgame!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

goodness


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

free football!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

poor officiating prolonged this game. hmmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm having chest pains....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

What a NAIL BITER!!! RTR!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hope the offense enjoys their pedicures tomorrow.   Bunch of pansies.   Embarrassment to Bama football.



come back, extra football


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm having chest pains....



Yes sir but you pulled it out! OT BABY!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 8, 2014)

Well Refs did their job to keep'em in the game.  Pitiful.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't like LSU's chances not being able to close it out in regulation


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Well Refs did their job to keep'em in the game.  Pitiful.



yes they did. the officials in the SEC are terrible.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, win or lose.... At the end of the day, Mississippi and Tennessee still suck.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

how did the officials kick off out of bounds?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> how did the officials kick off out of bounds?



You won't change their minds.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> how did the officials kick off out of bounds?



they called an unsportsman like penalty on lsu that should not have been called esp. on a pivotal part of the game. they would've more than likely walked in for 7


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 8, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Well, win or lose.... At the end of the day, Mississippi and Tennessee still suck.



Classy..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they called an unsportsman like penalty on lsu that should not have been called esp. on a pivotal part of the game. they would've more than likely walked in for 7



You haven't seen Bama's goal line defense much, have you?
I don't think Les had any intention of going for a TD. Just wanted to eat clock and kick a FG.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

whoa nelly


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Finally!!! A TD!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2014)

TD. Sweet. Roll Tide.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 8, 2014)

That was a terrible call on 2nd down.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

ODR put the jinxarooney on LSU


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> gonna have to see if my daddy can get us a deal on tickets to atlanta



What did daddy say?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just another typical Bama/LSU game.
Lawd, i'm still having a hard time breathing.
And before y'all say it, YES. LSU outplayed us everywhere but the final score.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 8, 2014)

Roll Tide Roll Baby...


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 8, 2014)

Jock sniffing commentary brought to you by ODR see you in T-Town.RTR


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> ODR put the jinxarooney on LSU



hahaha, you wish.

you'd think they would've called pass interference.

Jennings should've run for the first down.

I am less worried about Bama now than I was after A&M.

I think State will beat them

Ha1l State!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 8, 2014)

*Well we'll never know*



rhbama3 said:


> You haven't seen Bama's goal line defense much, have you?
> I don't think Les had any intention of going for a TD. Just wanted to eat clock and kick a FG.



Refs took that opportunity away. Unreal.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> hahaha, you wish.
> 
> you'd think they would've called pass interference.
> 
> ...



that ticket talk brought the bad juju


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> that ticket talk brought the bad juju



that ticket talk still stands. Prescott is going to run on them.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Bring on Nov 15!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that ticket talk still stands. Prescott is going to run on them.



The Tide has been shaky on the road all season. At home, we're a different animal.
See you next week for all the marbles.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> yes they did. the officials in the SEC are terrible.



Officials in football are terrible PERIOD!

Get over it! RTR! Good win boys!

Beat State next week!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> that ticket talk still stands. Prescott is going to run on them.



What stands is you don't have a ticket to the game!

You follow like your ESPN buddies.. On air and not in person!

Good game Bammers!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bring it "State"...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

Enjoy the last week of ODR boys.   He will disappear after Nov 15.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The Tide has been shaky on the road all season. At home, we're a different animal.
> See you next week for all the marbles.



On the road at LSU is a hard win. I could care how much LSU stinks. In that house on a Saturday night... No place in all of college football to play!


----------



## weagle (Nov 8, 2014)

Good job closing by bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Officials in football are terrible PERIOD!
> 
> Get over it! RTR! Good win boys!
> 
> Beat State next week!


Thanks Browning. Troll must be having a meltdown. Roll Tide


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> What stands is you don't have a ticket to the game!
> 
> You follow like your ESPN buddies.. On air and not in person!
> 
> Good game Bammers!



and just when you thought the homo sapiens killed out the Neanderthals  sigh...


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Thanks Browning. Troll must be having a meltdown. Roll Tide



troll, why would have a meltdown over your horrendously overrated bammer team just squeaking by a middle of the road LSU team, do I need to pinch you princess?? your team did not look very impressive. they are not dominant by any means.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> and just when you thought the homo sapiens killed out the Neanderthals  sigh...



Welcome to the Sports Forum.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2014)

New #1 in polls after Nov15 folks.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> On the road at LSU is a hard win. I could care how much LSU stinks. In that house on a Saturday night... No place in all of college football to play!



yeah Mississippi State a team twice as good as your autograph signing UGA dawgs beat them in that house earlier this year  

looking to silence the haters next week. Napoleon will have his waterloo in Tuscaloosa

Saban uses the shakeweight!

goodnight kids!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> troll, why would have a meltdown over your horrendously overrated bammer team just squeaking by a middle of the road LSU team, do I need to pinch you princess?? your team did not look very impressive. they are not dominant by any means.



Would you like me to add your comments about LSU when State beat them, princess??

And State is Dominant? Over Arkansas?? Why don't you reply to the thread that was started for you?


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 8, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> New #1 in polls after Nov15 folks.



in your sugarplum fantasies. 

you know your team looked really vulnerable tonight right?  lsu has virtually NO quarterback play and you won in OT. you beat Arkansas by a point. lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> yeah Mississippi State a team twice as good as your autograph signing UGA dawgs beat them in that house earlier this year
> 
> looking to silence the haters next week. Napoleon will have his waterloo in Tuscaloosa
> 
> ...


Good night Francis. Enjoy your roll tide nightmares.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> and just when you thought the homo sapiens killed out the TROLLS  sigh...



Fixed it...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2014)

Miss State ranked 1, will they come in as the underdog to Ttown?


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Would you like me to add your comments about LSU when State beat them, princess??
> 
> And State is Dominant? Over Arkansas?? Why don't you reply to the thread that was started for you?



state's cumulative body of work is looking very dominant. they're the only undefeated team in the conference. I know you're envious.

my point is that this bammer team isn't anywhere close to one of the best Saban has fielded.

your fourth grade photo is just darling btw, strapping  young lad.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Miss State ranked 1, will they come in as the underdog to Ttown?



probably so due to the location.... ask vegas.

gonna be a great ballgame that I look forward to watching next weekend.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> my point is that this bammer team isn't anywhere close to one of the best Saban has fielded.



And my Point Is... YOU are afraid to man up and meet the thread that was started for you... With ALL of your glorious predictions...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> state's cumulative body of work is looking very dominant. they're the only undefeated team in the conference. I know you're envious.
> 
> my point is that this bammer team isn't anywhere close to one of the best Saban has fielded.
> 
> your fourth grade photo is just darling btw, strapping  young lad.



I thought you said good night.


----------



## pnome (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't wait for FSU vs. Bama in the playoffs!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> probably so due to the location.... ask vegas.
> 
> gonna be a great ballgame that I look forward to watching next weekend.



Skeered!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I thought you said good night.



Nope... Still lurking...


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And my Point Is... YOU are afraid to man up and meet the thread that was started for you... With ALL of your glorious predictions...



you are really obnoxious man, I'm not interested in feeding into your pathos. never predicted lsu to win, I wanted them to. we got a great game which is what I expected. auburn lost and state won, LSU already did my bidding one week that would've been great to have done it again...but...

The penalty tilted things the wrong way for lsu,but lest we not forget that was a gift from Yeldon fumbling due to injury. punting out of bounds made matters worse, the play calling on LSU's last possession was very suspect, all those passes and Jennings could've clearly run for the first down to have kept the game alive. 

Give credit to the tide for making the clutch plays they needed to, to get the win.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Skeered!!



get real, after that weak performance tonight??

you survived by the skin of your teeth and dropped an aweful lot of passes.

brace  yourself for playing Oklahoma in another bowl game.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And my Point Is... YOU are afraid to man up and meet the thread that was started for you... With ALL of your glorious predictions...



you scare me in a dream you better wake up and apologize.

came back in for the nightcap. nothing but drivel  and inane nonsense here.

ciao


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope... Still lurking...





> I thought you said good night.



Told ya.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> came back in for the nightcap. nothing but drivel  and inane nonsense here.
> 
> ciao



Only nonsense is you not acknowledging your off the wall comments and predictions...

Just saying...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only nonsense is you not acknowledging your off the wall comments and predictions...
> 
> Just saying...



Yep. Pathetic.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2014)

pnome said:


> I can't wait for FSU vs. Bama in the playoffs!!



Bring it "Crab Legs" - - Hah!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2014)

Chances are better than 2-1...

***


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2014)

Roll Tide Marlin.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 9, 2014)

Best game Ive seen in a while. Congrats to both teams


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> Best game Ive seen in a while. Congrats to both teams



Classy


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 9, 2014)

is this the same ODR that told of how great Kentucky is? the same Kentucky that Georgia played against yesterday? let me go revisit the Kentucky v Miss St thread for a moment....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2014)

DAWG1419 said:


> Best game Ive seen in a while. Congrats to both teams



Definitely. It was a nail biter to the end. I like low scoring games. It's about the struggle.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> get real, after that weak performance tonight??
> 
> you survived by the skin of your teeth and dropped an aweful lot of passes.
> 
> brace  yourself for playing Oklahoma in another bowl game.



you know ODR, I respected your support and fanaticism toward State, and all things Miss/Arky.
But I am beginning to suspect that your grasp of football is loose at best.
BAMA has not played BAMA football this year...I'll give you that, but in spite of that, they win, and were in position to win against Ole Miss despite a very poor performance.
I feel much more confident with Sims this morning than before. He gets frustrated and it shows,...but against the odds last night he found something that all winners possess, moxie.
State benefited from playing LSU early, LSU is much more confident now, especially defensively.
Next week tells the tale.
BAMA has improved in many areas, turnovers and penalties in particular, the o-line is still suspect, but good enough to keep Sims clean, Yeldon probably will not play versus State,...but I don't think BAMA will need him.
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Definitely. It was a nail biter to the end. I like low scoring games. It's about the struggle.



I can appreciate a good struggle now and again,...but man I need a laugher soon,...like this coming Saturday


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Chances are better than 2-1...
> 
> ***



according to some bogous money ball metrics. get real.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> you know ODR, I respected your support and fanaticism toward State, and all things Miss/Arky.
> But I am beginning to suspect that your grasp of football is loose at best.
> BAMA has not played BAMA football this year...I'll give you that, but in spite of that, they win, and were in position to win against Ole Miss despite a very poor performance.
> I feel much more confident with Sims this morning than before. He gets frustrated and it shows,...but against the odds last night he found something that all winners possess, moxie.
> ...



I'm more inclined to agree with what one of the other bamer boys said earlier - "Blake Simms sucks."  You flush him out of the pocket and get him off balance he makes mistakes. You want to invoke "moxie" look no further than Dakota Prescott. It's been a long time coming. I think you and your bretheren are going to be in for an unpleasant surprise on Saturday. I hope I'm right.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I can appreciate a good struggle now and again,...but man I need a laugher soon,...like this coming Saturday



don't set yourself up for failure hossboy. in spite of all the top draft picks the Alabama Crimson Tide players couldn't carry Mississippi State's luggage. You have already been defeated by the other team from the Magnolia state. THEY SHUT YOU DOWN!!!

You will have your hands full and then some. Mississippi State will be the best team you play all year regardless if you make the postseason. You know it and I know it. They've owned their schedule to date, you have not. Any questions?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 9, 2014)

ODR writes the check but will not sign it


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Chances are better than 2-1...
> 
> ***



In Georgia and the great state of Mississippi we read right side up and left to right just sayin'


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> ODR writes the check but will not sign it



not a gambling man. I've made it very clear who I want to win. I hope they do. I'll be watching on Saturday to see how the real thing plays out without all the talking heads playing the simulations out ahead of time.

Ha1l State!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> In Georgia and the great state of Mississippi we read right side up and left to right just sayin'



Yes you do ODR...

Glad someone noticed that.... Hah!!!

ROLL TIDE...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> not a gambling man. I've made it very clear who I want to win. I hope they do. I'll be watching on Saturday to see how the real thing plays out without all the talking heads playing the simulations out ahead of time.
> 
> Ha1l State!


Is gambling sticking by your word?


----------



## weagle (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> In Georgia and the great state of Mississippi we read right side up and left to right just sayin'


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Is gambling sticking by your word?



I told you I want them to win. Integrity doesn't revolve around picking football games, it's about keeping obligations to people. For many of you to have misconstrued it as such is absolutely absurd. I'm not a soothsayer, I don't have a crystal ball. If I knew who was gonna win on Saturday, with that prowess I'd probably be one of the richest men in Babylon. To think that I would pick or bet on a game of this magnitude when I have such an emotional investment would be stupid.

I don't owe anyone anything on this forum and I will present my opinion as I see fit. I have taken a lot of flack on this forum for merely supporting a team which is by far in the minority. That team deserves a voice here and I'm glad to be the one to put it forth. I'm not gonna let the knuckledraggers ruin Saturdays for me.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> don't set yourself up for failure hossboy. in spite of all the top draft picks the Alabama Crimson Tide players couldn't carry Mississippi State's luggage. You have already been defeated by the other team from the Magnolia state. THEY SHUT YOU DOWN!!!
> 
> You will have your hands full and then some. Mississippi State will be the best team you play all year regardless if you make the postseason. You know it and I know it. They've owned their schedule to date, you have not. Any questions?



Careful somebody said something about writing checks ODR...  

Miss-stake has been a Wannabe pretender  for many years...

We'll see come Saturday in our house.

Welcome to T-Town!

Come back soon.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 9, 2014)

If you just said you were wring about UGA and Arkansas, most (myself included) would forgive you, but if ain't help when you say stuff like


> I'm not gonna admit I'm wrong blahblahblahblablah blahblahblahblablah blahblahblahblablah blah...


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 9, 2014)

Every time ODR post's , all I hear is Charlie Browns teacher WAH  WAH WAHHH WAH  WAHWAH.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> If you just said you were wring about UGA and Arkansas, most (myself included) would forgive you, but if ain't help when you say stuff like



I don't want your forgiveness or anyone else's for that matter. Are you still talking about some hee-haw that got bent out of shape because I said Arkansas would be the best team in the east? HOOCARES!

Remember I'm pulling against UGA next weekend on account of you guys.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 9, 2014)

MadMallard said:


> Every time ODR post's , all I hear is Charlie Browns teacher WAH  WAH WAHHH WAH  WAHWAH.



perhaps you should use the ignore feature. is that the stud of your woods in  your avatar?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I will ODR


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> perhaps you should use the ignore feature. is that the stud of your woods in  your avatar?



NO , but better than a bass selfie


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> don't set yourself up for failure hossboy. in spite of all the top draft picks the Alabama Crimson Tide players couldn't carry Mississippi State's luggage. You have already been defeated by the other team from the Magnolia state. THEY SHUT YOU DOWN!!!
> 
> You will have your hands full and then some. Mississippi State will be the best team you play all year regardless if you make the postseason. You know it and I know it. They've owned their schedule to date, you have not. Any questions?




yea,...what are you smokin? You really have become obnoxious of late,  I can see why darn near every other poster here, regardless of school/team affiliation has taken shot at you.
Good luck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> yea,...what are you smokin? You really have become obnoxious of late,  I can see why darn near every other poster here, regardless of school/team affiliation has taken shot at you.
> Good luck.



His world will come crashing down Saturday evening around 7pm.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 9, 2014)

I am thinking Bama wins this game against a suddenly game and loud and proud Missy State. ODR speaks as if they actually have a rich and winning tradition.


----------



## Self! (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> they called an unsportsman like penalty on lsu that should not have been called esp. on a pivotal part of the game. they would've more than likely walked in for 7






Tell that to the cop next time you get pulled over for speeding.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2014)

I would love to see Reuben Foster get in just one series to do nothing more than headhunt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I would love to see Reuben Foster get in just one series to do nothing more than headhunt.



Reuben is like "Bobby Boucher" from the Waterboy. The only thing i can figure is that Saban thinks he'd kill somebody if he had more playing time. Seriously, the kid is a human cannonball!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Reuben is like "Bobby Boucher" from the Waterboy. The only thing i can figure is that Saban thinks he'd kill somebody if he had more playing time. Seriously, the kid is a human cannonball!



I heard he is flying all over the field but blows his assignments due to being too aggressive. Fun to watch on special teams. He lit Fournette up last night.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 11, 2014)

Les Miles talks about Death Valley being magical and where Dreams come to die. As of late when Bama arrives, his dreams are nightmares and the fans are once again reminded why they can't get over Saban leaving the program. Anybody heard from the former GON member formerly known as Les Miles/Comeaux. Thought I saw him on the sidelines but it turned out to be Tony Siragusa.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> yea,...what are you smokin? You really have become obnoxious of late,  I can see why darn near every other poster here, regardless of school/team affiliation has taken shot at you.
> Good luck.




He doesn't see it that way... 


> I come here to share and receive information, to exchange editorials in a constructive and civil manner.



We are ALL wrong and he is the King of the Sports Forum.. The all MIGHTY OZ....

For the life of me, I don't think ANYONE has ever caused this much trouble in here or created more work for the MOD's...


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 13, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> yea,...what are you smokin? You really have become obnoxious of late,  I can see why darn near every other poster here, regardless of school/team affiliation has taken shot at you.
> Good luck.



You made a rude comment to me. This is just a bunch of redneck good Ole boy trolling. I'm not selling anything and quite frankly I've got enough friends. So here's a blank check any of you who got anything to say about anything regarding me can go figure.

Travis Bickle represent.

P.s. if state were to lose which I doubt they will they still have a good chance of making the 4 team playoff and winning the west.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You made a rude comment to me. This is just a bunch of redneck good Ole boy trolling. I'm not selling anything and quite frankly I've got enough friends. So here's a blank check any of you who got anything to say about anything regarding me can go figure.
> 
> Travis Bickle represent.
> 
> P.s. if state were to lose which I doubt they will they still have a good chance of making the 4 team playoff and winning the west.


ahhhh....  You were wrong with the ps part .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> ahhhh....  You were wrong with the ps part .



He was wrong with a lot of stuff... Yesterday he must have been a bitter man...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> You made a rude comment to me. This is just a bunch of redneck good Ole boy trolling. I'm not selling anything and quite frankly I've got enough friends. So here's a blank check any of you who got anything to say about anything regarding me can go figure.
> 
> Travis Bickle represent.
> 
> P.s. if state were to lose which I doubt they will they still have a good chance of making the 4 team playoff and winning the west.



Travis Bickle represent?


----------

